# Is this a sign of recovery?



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Lately i have been more connected and clear. I have been able to feel my surroundings.
But then i will ask myself, where the heck have i been this whole time??
I feel like i just opened my eyes from a long coma.

Is this a recovery sign????

-Zach


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

This has been happening to me too.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds like it to me. Congrats! Don't keep checking in just go with it and you should keep getting better until its gone. I am starting to get to the point where sometimes it fades in and out and I have heard that is a sigh of recovery as well.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Sounds like it to me. Congrats! Don't keep checking in just go with it and you should keep getting better until its gone. I am starting to get to the point where sometimes it fades in and out and I have heard that is a sigh of recovery as well.


Thats one problem i have. I always keep checking in lol


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Thats one problem i have. I always keep checking in lol


LOL I know its hard, but try not to. Keep yourself busy and just forget you ever had DP. I check in to and it for sure makes it worse when I am starting to feel low levels of it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LOL I know its hard, but try not to. Keep yourself busy and just forget you ever had DP. I check in to and it for sure makes it worse when I am starting to feel low levels of it.


Okay thanks for the tip. I am going to find something to keep me busy today.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

that is the STRONGEST sign of recovery. it happened to me a lot in the final stages of recovery, almost daily. thats awesome dude!!!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> that is the STRONGEST sign of recovery. it happened to me a lot in the final stages of recovery, almost daily. thats awesome dude!!!


Sweeet!!!!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Lately i have been more connected and clear. I have been able to feel my surroundings.
> But then i will ask myself, where the heck have i been this whole time??
> I feel like i just opened my eyes from a long coma.
> 
> ...


When this happens does the visual stuff go away? So you feel more connected. Is that like the Fish Bowl thing is not there? No more light sensitivity?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

BlueTank said:


> When this happens does the visual stuff go away? So you feel more connected. Is that like the Fish Bowl thing is not there? No more light sensitivity?


Kinda,, yeah lol


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats awesome. Good for you


----------

